# HD Sound Problems



## Rob Bennett (Dec 5, 2010)

Hello,


I have customer that has some audio problems, I was trying to help him resolve... and need a few ideas. He just upgraded to HD (from a 625 to a 722K), the audio is connected with an optical cable. On std def channels, he gets surround sound. on HD channels, he is only getting partial sound. However, when a commercial comes on (on the HD channels) he does get surround. He had everything working great when it was connected to the 625 recvr, The only connections changed with the upgrade was the addition of an HDMI cable. 

Any Ideas? Am I missing an audio setting on the rcvr setup? 


Thanks for any help to get things in the right direction. 


Rob Bennett~ Brazil, Indiana


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

It's more likely a setting isnt right on his A/V equipment, having to do with auto, or something to let DD sound pass correctly. Also make sure his dish receiver is set to output DD.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Make sure the receiver audio is set to output both DD and PCM.

Some channels, if you only have DD or PCM selected you will get strange results...


----------



## Hunter844 (Apr 26, 2007)

You could possibly rule out the surround receiver by playing a dvd known to have dolby digital 5.1 and see what happens.

If the 722k also outputs audio over hdmi your receiver may not be configured correctly.


----------

